# Teaser Tom



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Dear breeders!
Does anyone in UK use Teaser Tom? Apparently they are widely used among South African breeders in order to stop queens from calling in a natural way.
Here is where I read about it. What is a Teaser Tom?


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I think a lot of breeders avoid this over here as keeping a male whose behavior is the same as a stud presents a whole world of issues. The teaser must live outside as he would likely spray, they would probably then be confined to a small run area, which isn't the best home if there was the option of him being a happy neutered pet somewhere. It would be more stressful for him as he would still have the urges that any stud would so females would drive him bonkers. He would also potentially fight with other males so again another reason for him to have to live outside and alone.
I'm not an expert but I think in most situations it makes more sense to fully neuter. I guess if somebody had a retired stud who could never come back to live indoors anyway it might be an option.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone here uses accupressure to take a queen out of call and product (I believe) a false pregnancy which delays her next call.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A lot of breeders keep a toy boy here, I may at some stage, for now I use acupressure which is the same effect just done manually.
Keeps my girls off call for around 10 weeks and means I can space out matings along with not mating under 12 months, my girls call from 14 weeks old.
Toy boys are usually very happy, they get a lot more work than studs.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a fully neutered male who, given the chance, will 'service' my calling girls. He lives inside with us, doesn't spray and is the most laid back and affectionate pet. My biggest problem is keeping him away from a girl I am planning to mate.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

havoc said:


> I have a fully neutered male who, given the chance, will 'service' my calling girls. He lives inside with us, doesn't spray and is the most laid back and affectionate pet. My biggest problem is keeping him away from a girl I am planning to mate.


Same here....mine is also my incredibly accurate early warning system that a girl is getting geared up to come into call long before I notice any clues - any sudden and unusual interest in a particular girl is an obvious pointer!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, I had an obliging neutered boy who saved me a lot of trouble over the years.
I also used acupressure, but it only worked on one of my girls.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a neuter who knew when the girls would call and who _thought_ he was mating them, he didn't complete the task. He would scruff them and go through the motions then run to the windows yelling about his accomplishments


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I had a neuter who knew when the girls would call and who _thought_ he was mating them, he didn't complete the task. He would scruff them and go through the motions then run to the windows yelling about his accomplishments


I've met a man or two like that...  :yikes:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I had a neuter who knew when the girls would call and who thought he was mating them


There's no mistaking when they really do the job - 'that' noise from the queen at 3am wakes the whole household from the deepest sleep


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry i've just covered my boys ears , he's neuteredm i dont want him getting any idea's, just joking he's a house cat and i don' t have any other cat's. am i right in thinking they only get that urge if neutered late in life or have done it before?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My boy was bought in from another breeder, neutered at 6 months and there wasn't an entire girl in the house until a year later as I was on a break from breeding. There wasn't a single cue for or from him until I had a calling girl so I guess it's purely random. If I wasn't a breeder and he was a pet in a non breeding household nobody would ever know he had it in him. If anything, he's so laid back he's the least likely candidate.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> am i right in thinking they only get that urge if neutered late in life or have done it before?


My boy was neutered at 10 weeks. It was only because he was around entire girls, my other boy, also neutered at 10 weeks completely ignores hormonal girls.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's funny. My girls are so quiet they don't scream or anything. Just lots of growling and a tiny swearing at the end. Not sure that would wake me from a sleep. Mind you, although it now looks right, perhaps my boy still hasn't worked it out all the way. Not all queens are screamers though, are they?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Not all queens are screamers though, are they?


The more vocal breeds tend to be  It isn't a scream. It's almost impossible to describe, starts as a low pitched, guttural growl and builds. There really is no mistaking it for anything else.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I had one silent mater, she also wouldn't pink up. Everyone else is loud, mine mate more during the day and sleep at night so I rarely get woken by matings.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine growl and grumble, but even when they yell, it's hardly louder than their talking voice.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, the next queen of mine to come into season i will bring you over so you can hear this screaming noise, it does get a little nasty afterwards when my queen turns on the stud, but he has now learnt to run away faster.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I've heard them scream on Youtube, but none of mine do that!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I did look into having one of my boys vasectomised but couldn't find a vet anywhere near me that was willing to do it, they said it was a difficult operation.

I had the boy neutered in the end.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

When we got our first breeding girl we had Isak and Dave both neutered, at the beginning they both tried to please her going through the motions etc, I started to think their ops had only been half done :confused5: after a while and a few more calling sessions they both got fed up and no longer tried to oblige, in fact they would walk away looking fed up with the queens advances. We only have one boy Isak now and he makes sure when the queens call he is far away as possible, usually taking himself off upstairs:lol:


----------

